# Legit ambien online?



## JCBourne (Oct 21, 2010)

Sometimes on cycle, I cannot sleep worth shit, depending on the steroid. However, ambien takes care of this problem.

Is there anywhere to buy liquid ambien or legit ambien? There's so many places that "sell" it but i'm not sure which is fake/real.

Thanks,


----------



## underscore (Oct 22, 2010)

doesnt WP? I thought I saw some xanax, etc.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 22, 2010)

Go to your doc. They write scripts all the time for it. It's not a narcotic so it's easy to get. I have a script for one daily.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Meh. I end up hallucinating and having conversations with invisble beings on ambien. Its a nice rec drug but has lil sleep value to me. stack with a xannie and its fucking weirdo time. I end up doing shit with no recollection. COmplete blackout.
> 
> go with Trazodone. Its not addictive and it puts your lights out for hours. Its like benedryl on steroids. Its an anti D with sleep-aid properties. So you wake up in a pretty good mood.
> 
> ...



Really? I've never experienced any hallucinations but I've heard of it before. Although my girlfriend told me once that I was standing beside the bed once at 4 am trying to open the Listerine bottle. She asked what I was doing and I told her I couldn't get my water bottle open. I didn't remember that at all. Good thing they have a safety cap on it or I would've OD'd on Listerine.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Go to your doc. They write scripts all the time for it. *It's not a narcotic* so it's easy to get. I have a script for one daily.



Depends on who you ask. Some pharmacies won't transfer it more then twice because they lump it in with the same categories as narcotics because it is scheduled. 

It's stupid and doesn't make sense. It isn't a narcotic, but it often treated like one.   

On Topic: Dude get a script. Generic Zolpidem is dirt cheap even from pharmacies. Unless you don;t have insurance, then it is expensive everywhere, even online.


----------



## unclem (Oct 22, 2010)

trazadone is a tetracyclic antidepresant, its for depression but has seditive side effects and alot more sides. coming off benzodiazepines is aweful, i see it at work all the time and xanax is the worst of all next to lorazepam ie ativan. good luck cause it can take up to 1 yr for them to be completely out of your brain cells so u can function right. where are you getting all these narcotics. i wouldnt touch those with a ten foot pole. and ambien is a narcotic, it can have severe withdrawl syndrome also if you been on it long enough, just as bad as the benzos. good luck gears trying to come off all those meds.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> and ambien is a narcotic, it can have severe withdrawl syndrome also if you been on it long enough, just as bad as the benzos. good luck gears trying to come off all those meds.




Dude, I don't want to be a total dick here, but you are a mental health worker and you are  saying that Ambien withdrawal is as bad as benzo withdrawal. 

That is incorrect. Also, Ambien is not a narcotic.
DEA, Drug Scheduling

Just because a drug is psychoactive and habit forming, doesn't mean a drug is a narcotic. Just because it is scheduled, doesn't make it a narcotic.  

Caffeine is psychoactive, is not scheduled, is non addictive, and is not a narcotic.
LSD is psychoactive, is schedule I, is non addictive, and is not a narcotic. 
Alcohol is not scheduled, is psychoactive, is habit forming, and is not a narcotic. 

I took Ambien for over 5 years and the only withdrawal affects I had was the fact that I stopped sleeping when I ran out. Taking into consideration that the entire purpose of the drug was to sleep, I hardly consider that a withdrawal affect. 

I have taken probably 40 or 50 different substances over the years to assist with sleep. The only one that consistently worked for long periods of time is Seroquel. That shit is a fucking wonder drug. I have been on Seroquel for four years and have slept 8 full hours every night since. Then again, Seroquel is a powerful anti-psycotic, so it is possible that it is treating two things at once. Seroquel kicks cycle insomnia out the 4th floor window. Ambien barely bents a dent on it. 

Years ago when I was running tren, Ambien was just good enough to get me to sleep for a few hours, then I would pop up out of the bed like a jack-in-the-box from hell ready to tear the walls down with a rock solid boner and horny enough to fuck Rosie O'Donnell. Seroquel knocked me out for 8 hours.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Dude, I don't want to be a total dick here, but you are a mental health worker and you are  saying that Ambien withdrawal is as bad as benzo withdrawal.
> 
> That is incorrect. Also, Ambien is not a narcotic.
> DEA, Drug Scheduling
> ...



That's funny. I agree. I only got 3-5 hours of solid sleep and rarely 8 hrs. And it does increase your libido. My girlfriend always knew when I took the pill to fall asleep b/c I'll wake her up in the middle of the night for a late night "sesh".


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 22, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Sometimes on cycle, I cannot sleep worth shit, depending on the steroid. However, ambien takes care of this problem.
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy liquid ambien or legit ambien? There's so many places that "sell" it but i'm not sure which is fake/real.
> 
> Thanks,



dude, just go to your doc and say you can't sleep at night. They can't prove that you aren't sleeping well. Just say your friend had same issue and was prescribed ambien and it works for him so you'd like to try it. That's what I told my doc and he wrote me a script for one a day. I've heard serequel is a miracle sleep drug too. Some of my friends who did the late night illicate drug evenings would take it and wouldn't wake up for min 8 hrs.


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Sometimes on cycle, I cannot sleep worth shit, depending on the steroid.



many don't realize that androgens effect/stimulate the CNS and neural output.  are you sensitive to ephedrine as well?  the effect is usually the same regardless if the peripheral (PNS) or somatic nervous system (SNS) is stimulated.


----------



## Life (Oct 22, 2010)

Doctors are happy to write scripts for sleep aids. They are over prescribed. I've seen horrible things resulting from continual ambien usage. If you take it long enough you will become dependent. I'd try GABA first and if you're going to use Ambien, limit usage.


----------



## MDR (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Dude, I don't want to be a total dick here, but you are a mental health worker and you are  saying that Ambien withdrawal is as bad as benzo withdrawal.
> 
> That is incorrect. Also, Ambien is not a narcotic.
> DEA, Drug Scheduling
> ...



Ambien may not be classified as a narcotic, but Xanax and Klonopin are in the same category, and both are very addictive.  When I asked about Ambien, my Doc told me that it is not a good choice for long-term use, because it reacts to the Central Nervous System much like drugs in the Benzo family.  I decided against taking it on his advice.  Just my two cents, and I should note that I have no experience with the drug, and I based my decision solely on the recommendation of my Doctor.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2010)

MDR said:


> Ambien may not be classified as a narcotic, but Xanax and Klonopin are in the same category, and both are very addictive.  When I asked about Ambien, my Doc told me that it is not a good choice for long-term use, because it reacts to the Central Nervous System much like drugs in the Benzo family.  I decided against taking it on his advice.  Just my two cents, and I should note that I have no experience with the drug, and I based my decision solely on the recommendation of my Doctor.



Sadly, many doctors don't keep up with pharmaceuticals like they should. I saw a handful of doctors who all prescribed something different for insomnia. Most of the time it didn't do shit, and I never felt like the issue was taken seriously. I had to go see a neurologist who specialized in sleep problems to get anything done.  

Insomnia is such a blanket term. It has a tremendous array of severity, causes, and potential solutions. It could be caused by psychological or physiological problems. It could be environmental or genetic. It could be temporary or permanent.  


There is a lot of corruption involved in what medications doctors are prescribing. Drug makers have been taking heat for a while now over ghostwritten articles in medical journals. Drug companies went out and found doctors willing to put their names on articles that the company paid someone else to write or make significant contributions to. 

GlaxoSmithKline admitted to this, and this is how they got honest doctors to prescribe all sorts of anti-depressant drugs to their patients. Some doctor is all like "Hey this drug really looks promising. I am going to prescribe this to the next patient who comes in with crotch-rot disease." 

There is so much more to why your doctor told you that. I'm not saying he is dishonest. The whole damn system is convoluted and full of shit, so even honest doctors get pulled into it.


----------



## MDR (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Sadly, many doctors don't keep up with pharmaceuticals like they should. I saw a handful of doctors who all prescribed something different for insomnia. Most of the time it didn't do shit, and I never felt like the issue was taken seriously. I had to go see a neurologist who specialized in sleep problems to get anything done.
> 
> Insomnia is such a blanket term. It has a tremendous array of severity, causes, and potential solutions. It could be caused by psychological or physiological problems. It could be environmental or genetic. It could be temporary or permanent.
> 
> ...



Believe me, I do not think Doctors know it all when it comes to RX meds, or many other things, for that matter.  Just thought I'd mention my experience, and why I backed off from taking the drug.  It is unfortunate if his advice was incorrect, but I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Sadly, many doctors don't keep up with pharmaceuticals like they should. I saw a handful of doctors who all prescribed something different for insomnia. Most of the time it didn't do shit, and I never felt like the issue was taken seriously. I had to go see a neurologist who specialized in sleep problems to get anything done.
> 
> Insomnia is such a blanket term. It has a tremendous array of severity, causes, and potential solutions. It could be caused by psychological or physiological problems. It could be environmental or genetic. It could be temporary or permanent.
> 
> ...


 unclem and mdr are right that shit does have withdraws with long term use i have a endless luneta script and the doct told me to tell him before i go off if i take it everyday....


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 22, 2010)

Ambien was working, sadly now its not. I'm up till like 5-6AM everynight, and have to be up by 9-10AM. It's sad. When im on cycle it's usually worse like it is now, but even off i'm up way past the time i'd like to be.

If I load up on benadryl, val. root, sleep aid, and melatonin i still don't fall asleep for 2-3 hrs.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 22, 2010)

Ambien knocks me out for a few hours but rarely lasts the whole 8 hours. But I do get good rest when I take it. I've gone a week without taking it and the only withdrawl I experienced was that I didn't fall asleep immediately. And my overall quality of sleep isn't as good when I don't take an ambien. But I can stop taking it tomorrow and I would be fine. Just takes a day or two to adjust but nothing serious. I've been using ambien for about a year now. This is based on my own personal experiences.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> trazadone is a tetracyclic antidepresant, its for depression but has seditive side effects and alot more sides. coming off benzodiazepines is aweful, i see it at work all the time and xanax is the worst of all next to lorazepam ie ativan. good luck cause it can take up to 1 yr for them to be completely out of your brain cells so u can function right. where are you getting all these narcotics. i wouldnt touch those with a ten foot pole. and ambien is a narcotic, it can have severe withdrawl syndrome also if you been on it long enough, just as bad as the benzos. good luck gears trying to come off all those meds.


benzos, are horrible to kick!! Seriously good luck Gears, best wishes. Ive been off all benzos for quite some time, but the wd process was like being stuck in the movie, A Clockwork Orange, any bizzare Twilight episode and the last 15 minutes of Apocalypse Now, all rolled in to one big cluster fuck that lasted for  quite a few days!!!!! I had more intense wds from benzos then I did from opiate withdrawls. Be careful!!!! Im so thankful that I have alot of clean time under my belt. "So thankful"!!!!


----------



## ROID (Oct 24, 2010)

diphenhydramine has always worked just fine for me. 

Ambien has the opposite effect on me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

LAM said:


> many don't realize that androgens effect/stimulate the CNS and neural output. are you sensitive to ephedrine as well? the effect is usually the same regardless if the peripheral (PNS) or somatic nervous system (SNS) is stimulated.


 
werd . . stanazol keeps me awake at night if I dose in the afternoon.

Anyone here tried Delta Phosphate sleep-inducing peptide?

Delta Phosphate sleep-inducing peptide, abbreviated DPSIP, is a neuropeptide that when infused into the mesodiencephalic ventricle of recipient rabbits induces spindle and delta EEG activity and reduced motor activities.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Dude, I don't want to be a total dick here, but you are a mental health worker and you are saying that Ambien withdrawal is as bad as benzo withdrawal.
> 
> That is incorrect. Also, Ambien is not a narcotic.
> DEA, Drug Scheduling
> ...


 
no, i dont think your being a dick. but if u look into the physicians' desk reference, the one who puts out the drug says it does have withdrawl syndrome. and the addicts i treat with medications all say its highly abusive and theres a withdrawl syndrome to it. just look into the book i use for meds and read about it and it might change your mind. but, i could be wrong. and nobodys a dick for giving there opinion, thats wat the forums are for. iam not always right. but u do hacve to take it over a extended period of time to see withdrawl effects bro. but again i could be wrong. however it might not be a narcotic, your right. i havent read on that drug in awhile.oh, seroquel is a is used for mania, bi- polar now and people hearing voices, its a drug from the ocean. well derived. but i might be wrong on that also. and its very powerful for putting u to sleep and it makes some people gain weight. we use that drug alot. its a new drug for hearing voices and better then the phenothieziens, and my spelling sucks.


----------



## Stoner1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Meh. I end up hallucinating and having conversations with invisble beings on ambien. Its a nice rec drug but has lil sleep value to me. stack with a xannie and its fucking weirdo time. I end up doing shit with no recollection. COmplete blackout.
> 
> go with Trazodone. Its not addictive and it puts your lights out for hours. Its like benedryl on steroids. Its an anti D with sleep-aid properties. So you wake up in a pretty good mood.
> 
> ...



Same here, I had to quit taking it. I went to melatonin it works great for me and I only take it as needed. Ambein is great but there were times I didnt remember what the hell happened.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> unclem and mdr are right that shit does have withdraws with long term use i have a endless luneta script and the doct told me to tell him before i go off if i take it everyday....



I never said it didn't have withdrawal effects. I was saying that it is no where near the severity of benzos. People have committed suicide trying to come off of a long time xanax addiction.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah, xanax is a bitch to come off of maybe i got carried away as i never took ambien before so, it cant be as bad as xanax your very right there. ive never seen any ambien user run up and down the hall ways thinking someone is trying to cut them in half with a chainsaw , so your wright. i got carried away on that drug. ive seen seizures with ambien use but daily use like 3 times a day with high dosages for long periods. my mistake.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 7, 2010)

Ambien ended up not working after a few times. So now I gotta go with something a bit stronger, anyone have some recommendations for when I go to the doctor? I have insomnia like a bitch.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 11, 2010)

I take benadryl, some other sleep aid, melatonin and val. root and I still can't sleep worth shit. I get tired, maybe sleep for 5-10 min then i'm awake. Even all that with ambien doesn't work.

This is bull shit... I may try Trazodone or something similiar if my doctor will write me a script, problem is I bet insurance won't cover it.

Before the Trazodone, is there any sleep meds that are stronger then ambien that I could ask my doctor about?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

Serequel. That stuff is really strong. I think unclem mentioned it above. Not sure if that's spelled right but you can sound it out.


----------



## ROID (Nov 11, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Serequel. That stuff is really strong. I think unclem mentioned it above. Not sure if that's spelled right but you can sound it out.




I asked a friend one time if she had something that would help me sleep. She hands me a seroquel. I didn't think anything about it and popped the pill. She gives me this weird look and asked if I took the whole pill......

long story short i lost almost all control of my muscles. I tried to eat in hopes of lessening the effects but i couldn't close my lips around a spoon or fork. I couldn't urinate, I couldn't speak, i couldn't make sounds because i didn't have control of my tongue. My hands and feet were completely numb. I was afraid to go to sleep because I was sure I wouldn't wake up.


----------



## MDR (Nov 11, 2010)

I would consult your physician rather than asking for opinions on here.  There are a lot of factors to consider when recommending medications, most of which we are not familiar with.  Almost guaranteed to get poor, uninformed advice.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr is the way to go. Ambien I have personal experience with. I use every night before bed. Never used serequel. But a doc will just write you scripts until he finds you something that works.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 11, 2010)

Benzo withdrawal is a complete nightmare.  I've been on one form of benzo or another for the past 12 years.  I started using them when I got really serious about training.  I've been trying for years to stop, my body can't.  I now take a daily dose of 6mg of xanax  and 400mg of Seroquel.  

I must have tried almost every benzo out there aside from Flunitrazepam (also known as Rohypnol)....that's some hard core shit.  I also take 8mg of Rozerem to help me sleep at night.  With all the shit I put through my body, I'm amazed my liver and kidneys are all perfectly fine.

I would avoid benzos at all costs.  For those of you who have not used them....I encourage you with every inch of my heart to keep away from them.  The withdrawal is worst than heroin, meth, crack....you name it.


/V


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzo withdrawal is a complete nightmare.  I've been on one form of benzo or another for the past 12 years.  I started using them when I got really serious about training.  I've been trying for years to stop, my body can't.  I now take a daily dose of 6mg of xanax  and 400mg of Seroquel.
> 
> I must have tried almost every benzo out there aside from Flunitrazepam (also known as Rohypnol)....that's some hard core shit.  I also take 8mg of Rozerem to help me sleep at night.  With all the shit I put through my body, I'm amazed my liver and kidneys are all perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 11, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> It sucks to think that your daily mood is dependent on a pill.



Mood has nothing to do with it in my case, if I don't take them...I find myself short of breath and numb all over, eventually leading to a panic attack that could lead to a seizure if I don't take the proper measures.  Sucks.  Believe it or not, but when I'm blasting on high doses of test, I feel much better.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not worried about getting hooked. Many people say vicodin is addictive as hell, and yet I've never had that problem. I suffer from back problems from a car accident and take vicodin daily although I have gone weeks without needing it, I just don't have a addictive personality.

I'll talk to the doc about  Seroquel and Trazodone. I'm more worried about failing out of my MBA program from lack of sleep then I'am getting hooked on sleep aid, the pros would out-way the cons by far. Being awake till 7-8AM every night getting 1-3 hrs of sleep a night and then sleeping during the day when I shouldn't is utter fucking hell.


----------



## bigrene (Nov 11, 2010)

seroquel = massive cotton mouth and yeah they are for crazies I knew a dude who was a little nutty and they gave him those he gave me a couple and I cant remember if it was that night or the following morning but I had desert mouth.


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 12, 2010)

vipanabolics.com has good ambien 10mg $3 pill


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 12, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzo withdrawal is a complete nightmare. I've been on one form of benzo or another for the past 12 years. I started using them when I got really serious about training. I've been trying for years to stop, my body can't. I now take a daily dose of 6mg of xanax and 400mg of Seroquel.
> 
> I must have tried almost every benzo out there aside from Flunitrazepam (also known as Rohypnol)....that's some hard core shit. I also take 8mg of Rozerem to help me sleep at night. With all the shit I put through my body, I'm amazed my liver and kidneys are all perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


 

this is completely true. i work in the medical field and give benzos all the time. its been medically proven that benzos are the most addictive drug class...more so than narcotics. i would also avoid at all cost if not already taken. should be noted xanax is a benzo but seroquel is an antipsychotic. many people take for its sedative properties though. point is the addictive nature of it is different than say xanax. By that I mean its a lot less addictive.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, Seroquel is not additive for me.  I've come off it before with no withdrawal, but my sleeping issues continued to I started taking it again.  I've been on Roxerem for a few months now and it does help me sleep through the night....especially when I have something like tren running along side me.  And yes....cotton mouth is there.  Not bad when you need an appetite though to help put down extra calories.

/V


----------



## ROID (Nov 12, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzo withdrawal is a complete nightmare.  I've been on one form of benzo or another for the past 12 years.  I started using them when I got really serious about training.  I've been trying for years to stop, my body can't.  I now take a daily dose of 6mg of xanax  and 400mg of Seroquel.
> 
> I must have tried almost every benzo out there aside from Flunitrazepam (also known as Rohypnol)....that's some hard core shit.  I also take 8mg of Rozerem to help me sleep at night.  With all the shit I put through my body, I'm amazed my liver and kidneys are all perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



wow....

I'm amazed you are able to concentrate during the day. The xanax alone would have me in s strange state of mind.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2010)

ROID said:


> wow....
> 
> I'm amazed you are able to concentrate during the day. The xanax alone would have me in s strange state of mind.



My body is used to it and I function perfectly fine, even when I'm training hard.  I have put down a lot more than 6mg to avoid panic attacks in the past.  I've tried so damn hard to cut the benzos, I gave up and fear that I'll have to take them for the rest of my life.  

It's strange though that my body doesn't need as much when I am blasting test.  Sorry for going OT guys....I just wanted to warn those of you who are tempted to toy with any kind of benzo.  Get some good green hydro instead.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 12, 2010)

So which seems to work better Seroquel or Trazodone? I'd prob go with the traz because I don't want to get cotton mouth. Some nights I smoke to get rid of the back pain I have.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never tried Trazodone before so I can't say.  Seroquel worked for me so I didn't want to try something else.  The stuff is MAD expensive and many insurance policies don't cover it.  Keep in mind that Seroquel is also prescribed for insomnia and sleep deprivation.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 15, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've never tried Trazodone before so I can't say.  Seroquel worked for me so I didn't want to try something else.  The stuff is MAD expensive and many insurance policies don't cover it.  Keep in mind that Seroquel is also prescribed for insomnia and sleep deprivation.
> 
> 
> /V



Seroquel is mad expensive? 

I'm off to the doctor in the AM, i'm going to ask about both traz and sero. If its not covered i'll just use a online pharm to get my scripts filled, i've done it before but I forget which one I used.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 16, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> benzos, are horrible to kick!! Seriously good luck Gears, best wishes. Ive been off all benzos for quite some time, but the wd process was like being stuck in the movie, A Clockwork Orange, any bizzare Twilight episode and the last 15 minutes of Apocalypse Now, all rolled in to one big cluster fuck that lasted for  quite a few days!!!!! I had more intense wds from benzos then I did from opiate withdrawls. Be careful!!!! Im so thankful that I have alot of clean time under my belt. "So thankful"!!!!



I here ya brother.. 11 years clean, im grateful also ! BTW .. No one ever died from a bad nights sleep.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 16, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Seroquel is mad expensive?



One of my older insurance policies wanted about $800 to fill a one month script.  Took me a while to find a policy that would cover it.  Astra Zenica also has a free program that you can apply for and if you qualify, you get a year's worth for free.  Just a heads up if your policy won't pay for it.  It's called, the A Z and Me program.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 16, 2010)

I went with tranz, and its covered so it was cheap. On the bottle its a bit confusing "1 a day twice daily" but im only taking for sleep. Take 2 before I goto sleep?


----------



## meatbeater (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah benzo withdrawls are bad, they can cause not only anxiety a millions times worse, but siezures, comas, and even death


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 5, 2010)

meatbeater said:


> yeah benzo withdrawls are bad, they can cause not only anxiety a millions times worse, but siezures, comas, and even death



It's sad but all so VERY TRUE.  I'm stuck with them.



/V


----------



## BigBird (Dec 5, 2010)

The only time I take a xanax is when I get a severe migraine (once every 4-6 months).  I take .5 - 1mg and it knocks me out.  tried Ambien short term during college in the mid-90s and it put me into a weird twilight zone as if in a cartoon.  Next thing I knew, it was morning and I was waking up not knowing if that twilight state really happeneded or was a dream.  My g/f confirmed I was acting as if I dropped acid but at least I didn't leave the bdrm.  I'd be careful with xanax or ambien.  I have fmaily members hooked on xanax and when they run out early they are a trainwreck.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, traz was working made me sick. Doctor decided he wanted to send me to a pysch, which I don't agree with since the ambien at 10mg was working better. Is there anything I should bring up with a new doctor to look into taking? I'd rather go prepared so I know if a doctor recommends it. I'd like to take a higher dose of ambien, but I don't know if they would go for that.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like valium to help calm me down and enable me to sleep.  It is just as bad as xanax though.  I usually just take some melatonin


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 23, 2011)

My doctor totally didn't understand and then had another appointment, I don't want to give him my business anymore anyway if he's going to treat people like that.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

God insomnia sucks. I haven't been able to stay on a consistent sleep schedule since I came off of suboxone 6 months ago. Benzo withdrawal sucks donkey dick as everyone said. I was taking 4 mg klonopin along with a pretty severe H habit and whatever other kinds of benzos I could get my hands on throughout the day when I went to rehab. talk about a miserable 60 days.

I've been using doxylamine and diphenhydramine and they are kind of hit or miss. Some nights I can kind of feel myself getting sleepy and I make sure to try and fall asleep ASAP, other nights I'm staring at the ceiling until my alarm goes off. I'm really tempted to go to the doc or find an online pharm but I've had such a shitty time with meds and addiction that I think it would create more problems than it'd be worth. 

I'm sure some nice kush would help but I can't give in to that just yet.

Ok done bitching.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have tried Trazodone and Seroquel.  Both gave me hypotension, if i woke up in the middle of the night to take a leak.  Basically I would black out and fall down..So now i just take ambien heh


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2011)

I can take OTC stuff, but it makes me sleep like forever and I'm super tired part of the day.


----------



## jonny.steel18 (May 12, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Sometimes on cycle, I cannot sleep worth shit, depending on the steroid. However, ambien takes care of this problem.
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy liquid ambien or legit ambien? There's so many places that "sell" it but i'm not sure which is fake/real.
> 
> Thanks,


absolutly there are tons of places i use abien cr which work great for me
  and i also use it cause after a hard workout im to pumped to sleep
i know some people that have top of the line quality not that garbage you would get on line from some country with no regulation there prices are very competitve and they alwas deliver..heres the best part my wife does nt know i use it and she will kill me if she found out but these people except COD leaving no trace for her to bxxch about lol...
so yes you should give it a try


----------



## Gfy55 (May 14, 2011)

To the OP: have you tried using any peptides? I'm on some Ghrp-6 and it does the job. I feel amazing when I wake up, my strength is up and me weight is up due to it's hunger pain side effect. Just throwing it out there as an option if you've never considered it. I can honestly say that I've had the best sleep of my life since ive been
on it.


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> To the OP: have you tried using any peptides? I'm on some Ghrp-6 and it does the job. I feel amazing when I wake up, my strength is up and me weight is up due to it's hunger pain side effect. Just throwing it out there as an option if you've never considered it. I can honestly say that I've had the best sleep of my life since ive been
> on it.



Never, I believe I read up on GHRP-6 about sleep, helps you sleep well?


----------



## Gfy55 (May 15, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Never, I believe I read up on GHRP-6 about sleep, helps you sleep well?



Like a baby!


----------



## JCBourne (May 18, 2011)

Interesting, I've read it also keeps people awake! LOL


----------



## Gfy55 (May 18, 2011)

It drops your blood sugar.... I have fallen asleep before my girl every night since I started.. She's usually dreaming by 11 and I usually stay up watching sportscenter. Lol never have I felt the opposite


----------



## JCBourne (May 19, 2011)

Maybe i'll try it, I haven't read much up on it whats its primary use? To increase your appetite?


----------



## Gfy55 (May 19, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Maybe i'll try it, I haven't read much up on it whats its primary use? To increase your appetite?



Thats a positive side effect for me IMO plus the sleep. If you read on it, it says it's used for strength, fat loss an muscle gain however if you stack it with CJC it'll be two times more effective. If you don't want the increase in appetite then you can go for Ghrp-2


----------



## JCBourne (May 19, 2011)

Went back to another doctor today, and she didn't want to give me ambien even though I've told her it worked at a higher dosage. Stupid, although it was free to go without insurance so I didn't lose any money still stupid.

I find it funny when doctors try to tell you other things you to use, and how to sleep well. It's like telling a AAS user that they should stop and just use protein...


----------



## keith1569 (May 19, 2011)

you should have had a list of things you had already tried to sleep..also you may have to try different doctors.


----------



## JCBourne (May 20, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> you should have had a list of things you had already tried to sleep..also you may have to try different doctors.



I did, this doctor was lame and stupid. I'll find one, its not like its a painkiller or something if I can't sleep, I can't sleep. Damn!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 4, 2011)

Hard time finding a doctor, if someone were to PM me where to get ambien for my second life, that would be great. Considering I would never order anything illegally.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Hard time finding a doctor, if someone were to PM me where to get ambien for my second life, that would be great. Considering I would never order anything illegally.



Bump


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 18, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Hard time finding a doctor, if someone were to PM me where to get ambien for my second life, that would be great. Considering I would never order anything illegally.



Bump, someone please help


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 19, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Bump, someone please help



Hey man, there is a drug called elavil which is an antidepressant that you could ask about.  It is also prescribed for sleep disorders.  I was prescribed that from a nuorologist for sleep issues and let me tell you it will make you sleep all night.  The only problem with it is it does cause you to have a hangover effect.  Meaning it is hard to want to get out of bed in the morning.  If you can tolerate that it is good and nonaddictive.  Best of luck bro.


----------



## darts (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey, many fake and scam website are available and they send you fake products. Don't try any new website without any recommendation from your family or anyone you knew.
I use this http://all-pillsforyou.ml website when i need my drugs because its affordable and legit website for me.


----------

